# ECD's not migrating???



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw a nice flock of ECD's yesterday sitting on a wire. Normal morning doves are long, long since moved out. Thought it was interesting ECDs either can tolerate the weather better or are just too stupid to know which way south is.

Hunting Doves on thanksgiving seems... odd.


-DallanC


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, most populations are seditary.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Over the past few years we have seen really high numbers of them during our pheasant hunts. Unfortunately, they're all raiding the silage piles and feed troughs in the cattle yards. We saw one spot this year that had 100+ in one small area. Reminded me of pigeons around the bread lady at the park.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

ECD's are just glorified pigeons. They are not a migratory bird.

There are still quite a few morning doves around (Ogden), saw about 30 last Saturday up by Weber State. While most will migrate, a few stay around all year long.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They have adapted to the weather in Southwest Wyoming and most stay the winter here.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

a lot still around here but they stay close to the houses so not able to shoot any.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Not only the ECD's, there is a huge flock of Mourning doves hanging out around the new Pioneer crossing road west of Lehi.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I see them all winter long in good numbers. In fact I took a few today after work. They will cook up nice and make a good dinner. I went 7 for 7 today with one fly off.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Rusty Shacklford said:


> I see them all winter long in good numbers. In fact I took a few today after work. They will cook up nice and make a good dinner. I went 7 for 7 today with one fly off.


Nice! Shacklford delivers again!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw about 100 of them around a dairy in the basin last weekend.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Leri I shot a few more today. I'm lucky enough to have permission to hunt a dairy farm just down the road from my house. They are really starting to gather in large numbers down there. I usually spend my time hunting the ECDs and Starlings with my air rifles. I even have a banded one visiting my feeders in the yard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rusty Shacklford said:


> Thanks Leri I shot a few more today. I'm lucky enough to have permission to hunt a dairy farm just down the road from my house. They are really starting to gather in large numbers down there. I usually spend my time hunting the ECDs and Starlings with my air rifles. I even have a banded one visiting my feeders in the yard.


Which part of the state are you in? I wonder if it was the same dairy where I saw them last week??


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm up near the Davis/Weber county line. On ther boarder between Hooper and Clinton.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

these things are all over here...it is very weird to see 30-40 of them sitting in a tree in december in a snow storm


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I work on a farm and they're always in the sialage. Stupid birds! Makes me want to go hunting lol.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Hunter Orange, grab a weapon of some type and go after them. I've shot all mine using my various air rifles because of the close proximity of the cows on the diary farm I hunt. And the noise, or lack there of keeps things quite so I don't distrub the cows or near by homes. The cook up really good and the guys at work like it when I bring some into work. I want to take advntage of the oppertunity to hunt these birds as often as I can before they get managed as game bird and have a season put on them.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to, but unfortunately my parents couldn't trust me as a kid with a bb gun, so I have one, but it's way to slow. I want to get a faster one though. I don't see why they wouldn't taste good. Mourning doves taste good, but these survive off of corn lol.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Guys I havent hunted upland game in Utah for about ten years now. When did these "ECD" start showing up? Have they always been around and I just didnt notice them or are they a new thing in UT? Sorry if this is a dumb ? Ive been gone too long.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Bergy, I’m just going by memory so some of my dates maybe off a little bit, but I remember when the first one was sighted in Washington County. It seems like that was about 8 or 9 years ago. Then they started moving north from there. Seems like about 3 or 4 years ago they were a rarity during the September dove hunt. For the last year or so they seem to be more abundant than the Mourning Doves around my hunting areas. I have about a dozen of them that visit the feeders in my yard and one of them has metal band on his leg. I’d sure like to catch that one and get the band information. 

They are a good eating bird too. So I’m going to keep hunting them as long as I can before the state decided to put a season on them.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If I remember right they started on an island off the coast of Florida then migrated then Florida and that was 20 something years ago, and now there here.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw them on an episode of "planet earth" tv show. It was a water hole in south africa and there were thousands of them.


----------

